# Waterproof Brushed ESC?



## brucestyves (Jan 3, 2002)

Are there any truly waterproof brushed ESC's out there? Just the nature of the electronics makes me think most manufacturers will tell you not to splash through a puddle, even though the ESC is supposed to be waterproof. Is a person just better off waterproofing the ESC themselves with liquid tape?


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe that the Traxxas ones are the onlys that are waterproof.
A couple guys I race with use them and I've seen them just spray the entire truck with the hose.... now mind you that they were using all stock traxxas stuff which is waterproof.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I believe the HPI versions of Castle ESCs are waterproof and they run brushed motors as well as brushless.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I seen on youtube where a slash has gone swiming in a pool and still run after its fished out.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

The lrp quantum 2 is claimed to be, but I never tested it with mine.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

the Traxxas ESC's are waterproof - I had my XL5 covered in snow- never had a issue same with their water proof radio boxes too they are also water proof

the newer HPI ones are also but have no evidence to back that..


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

Traxxas esc that are blue in color are water proof. Older versions that aren't blue are not.


----------



## brucestyves (Jan 3, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the replies guys. My brother-in-law went with a Traxxas Velineon since it can be used for his brushed set-up and also is brushless compatible for future upgrade. I have a Venom ESC that claims to be waterproof but I think I am going to take some extra precautions to improve on it.


----------

